
With Amazon Probe, EU Takes Cue from 'Hipster' Antitrust - mudil
https://www.bloombergquint.com/business/2018/09/19/with-amazon-probe-eu-takes-cue-from-hipster-antitrust#gs.yYnCdk4
======
mtgx
I think we've had _too few_ antitrust actions by governments.

Also, companies in a position of monopoly or near-monopoly in any market
should not be allowed to buy out its smaller competitors, either.

